# Classic Shell: A Windows 7 Start Menu in Windows 10



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 4, 2015)

*How to Get a Windows 7 Start Menu in Windows 10*
by V. Laurie
1st July, 2015

 When  Microsoft abandoned the Start Menu in Windows 8, there was a rush by  software developers to create programs that would bring back something  like the Windows 7 Start Menu. *Our pick*  from the numerous free offerings was the well-known Classic Shell.  Microsoft is bringing back the Start Menu in Windows 10 but, as  described in a *previous article*,  it is rather different from the Windows 7 version.  If you want to try  Windows 10 but wish you could have the old Start Menu, your wish has  been granted with the just-released version 4.2.2 of *Classic Shell*.

 Older versions of Classic Shell are said to have various problems with Windows 10 so be sure to download the version *at this link*.  Both Windows 10 and Classic Shell are still beta versions so bugs may  remain. So far I have had no problems with Classic Shell while using  Windows 10 build 10158 but your experience may vary. Check the *Classic Shell forum*  for the latest news of any problems.

 The download is 7.5 MB and is 64-bit. On installation, you are  offered options that include some additions to File Explorer and to  Internet Explorer. I opted out of these and installed only the Start  Menu. (Internet Explorer is in fact deprecated in Windows 10 and  replaced by the new browser called ?Edge?.) Several configurations of  the Start Menu are available in the installation process as shown in the  graphic below. These settings are also available any time after  installation.



 The installation on my Windows 10 system went smoothly and the image  below shows the new Start Menu. If you want the Windows 10 Start Menu,  tiles and all, it is available from a link at the top of the Classic  Start Menu.



 The contents of the Classic Start Menu can be configured using the interface shown below.



 All in all, the new Classic Start Menu seems to work quite well for a  beta and may be just the thing that many people will find very useful.


----------



## Retired (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: How to Get a Windows 7 Start Menu in Windows 10*

I've been using Classic Shell on my Win 8.1 systems from day one, and can vouch for its stability and overall usefulness.

With Classic Shell there is no need to ever have to deal with the Tile interface, so your system always operates with a traditional Desktop interface.

It should be noted that version 4.2.2 referred to in the article is a beta version, and the latest stable version as of this date is 4.2.1.


----------



## Retired (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: How to Get a Windows 7 Start Menu in Windows 10*

Classic Shell Update:

New in version 4.2.4

- *Finalized support for Windows 10*

- Improved support for touch keyboard

- New ability to save settings to XML files from command line:
    use "ClassicStartMenu.exe -backup <settings file>"

- New skin features, including glass for Windows 10

- New command to access the PC settings directly

- New settings to control the color and opacity of the Windows 10 taskbar

- Multiple minor improvements and bugfixes


----------



## Retired (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: How to Get a Windows 7 Start Menu in Windows 10*

If you are a Windows 8.x or more importantly a Windows 10 user and are using Classic Shell to provide the all important start button along with desktop interface, in light of the Windows 10 Anniversary Edition Update to be released any day now to further "improve"..:facepalm:..the Win 10 interface, Classic Shell has issued an update to version version 4.3.0 to ensure compatibility with the Anniversary Edition.

Also Attention! The download service for Classic Shell was hacked on August 2nd, 2016 and for a few hours it served an infected version of the installer.
The malware corrupts your PC and makes it unbootable. Here?s more information about the hack: Classic Shell  View topic - The Classic Shell software got hacked [Aug 2 2016]
If you have been affected, follow these instructions to fix your PC: Classic Shell  View topic - [How to] Repair Master Boot Record
The current download link is safe as of August 7.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 4, 2017)

See Classic Shell is open source again, but dead


----------

